# I found out that I can Smell LED... YA... LOL...



## RGS03833 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, yesterday I found out that I can Smell LED... YA... LOL... Anyway, that's what lead me to this Forum.

For the Past 3 years I have been suffering from the LED but I did NOT know First, it's strange, I cough a lot ... but then my Dog does the same thing... I thought People were smoking in the House, since I 'm on the First Floor I never put two and two together... Also, I live close to a BIG Bread Baking Company, so I thought I would be allergic to that. Although on Certain Day, I cough more than others... Thinking that since the Bread Company is Baking Onion Rolls and Garlic on Certain Days... Which I hate both, lol. Anyway, the Tenants are long gone... I left the apartment empty cause I don't want to deal with the BS. But I'm still suffering... 

This Past Weekend, I went out and bought a LED 240MHZ 60" 3D LED TV... Yes, I want my BIG LED 3D Screen like everyone else. Right when I first open the TV box, I smell a Familiar Smell, not even 30 mins in the Movie, I COUGH like I was about to die... I felt really weak as well.. So I said SHUT of the TV... I turned on my Bathroom Fan since I wanted to Clear the Air, BAM.... Made me stop Coughing... I said NO.... So I went and turn on the TV again... My Dog and I started Coughing again... But the funny thing is.. It's worst when the HEAT is on, since it's Winter... I had the Heat on at 65 Degree... But since the Bathroom FAN was on, I cranked up the Heat Higher... Which made things even worst... Once the room reached 70+ degree, my Dog and I are DEAD . 

Well, today I searched and found this Forum... I have COOL White LED, I also tried the Off White LED and also CREE... It doesn't help at all... All of them made me and my Dog Cough. For the Past 3+ years, it feels like Radiations Attacking me, and obviously my Dog Cough a lot as well... People used to think I am Crazy for saying there is something in the House. Especially my Dog Cough too? Also, when I go to Wal-Mart or the Big Box Stores... On Certain Area, I cough like Crazy... Remembering the past few years... It was a lot in the TV area, now it make senses... 

The reason I'm writing this long post, is to Alert other People who has been suffering from LED like I was, that they are NOT alone. It's going to get worst for us since we are going towards the LED World, they are putting LED in everything... And if People said me and my Dog can't smell this... Give us a Challenge and if I failed the Challenge, you can CUT my head off.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 27, 2014)

Very odd post with an equally odd proposition at the end.

My advice: You and your dog should get checked out by your doctor and vet.


----------



## slebans (Jan 27, 2014)

Perhaps aliens snuck into your house and replaced your LED bulbs with these:
http://www.ledinside.com/news/2014/1/nice_smelling_led_bulbs

It would certainly make a lot more sense than what you posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Your dogs name wouldn't be Wilfred by any chance would it???


----------



## LedTed (Jan 27, 2014)

For safety's sake, let's look at this differently ...

coughing
weakness
lower level of a structure
symptoms improve with ventilation
symptoms worse when heat sources are active

Is anyone else thinking of the possibility of carbon monoxide poisoning?


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

I suggest you see a specialist, and I doubt its carbon monoxide as its been going on years? But I dont know much about that.

If there was some scientific backing I could belive this as stranger things have haopend, however with this guys just coming to the conclusion I think he's mad / a troll or just confused, and should seek medical help, however I would not be surprised if LEDS do emit some smell, everything smells, we just can't smell it, and maby some people can, just like 99% of the human race sees a normal range of wavelengths but some can see inferred / unltra violet or other wavelengths but it is very rare.

I'd be interested to see what the real cause of this is providing it is real but TBH this is probberly a attention seekin troll, but feel free to prove me wrong!!!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

BTW my wild wacky theory is he is somehow hyper sensitive to a particular wavelength / radiation (I dont know what LEDs emmit but likely do emmit more than just vissble light.) And that he thinks its LEDs as maby its emmited more from these than other things?

But I'm clutching at straws here, BTW what is making this seem like a troll isnthenfact that tboth you and the dog get it? Chance of that is like zero unless you are both exposed to something, like as stated carbon monoxide or some disease ect ect.

Maby the aliens abducted you and wiped your minds ect, and this is your brains explanation....muhuhuhi!


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 28, 2014)

Light sensitivity + dog imitating owner. Test by having a friend help you out with wearing a blindfold for fifteen minutes, five of those minutes spent unaware that the TV has been turned on.


----------



## Ken_McE (Feb 2, 2014)

For the sake of the dog, I think you should keep LEDs out of the house. Anything else we can help you with?


----------



## Norm (Feb 2, 2014)

Troll thread closed, the OP has never returned to view replies. - Norm


----------

